# Teichbau 2010



## Melo (21. März 2010)

Hallo Teichfreunde
Nach Jahrelanger träumerei ist ist es am 27.03 nun soweit der Bagger kommt.
Es wird ein Teich nach Naturagardsystem Teich 5x7m Filtergraben 7x2m bin
schon sehr aufgeregt.
Eure zahlreichen Fotos und Beiträge habe ich mit viel freude durchstöbert,vielen 
Dank dafür.
Werde mich bemühen wen es soweit ist Euch mit Fotos zu versorgen.
Mit freundlichen Grüssen Juliane


----------



## axel (21. März 2010)

*AW: Teichbau 2010*

Hallo Juliane 

Herzlich Willkommen 
:willkommen
Dann wünsch ich Euch viel Erfolg beim Teichbau 
Schön das Du uns mit Fotos auf dem Laufenden halten willst 
Was wird es den fürn Teich ?  Zum Schwimmen ? Mit Fischen ?

lg
axel


----------



## Melo (22. März 2010)

*AW: Teichbau 2010*

Danke
Zum Schwimmen ist er etwas zu klein,geplant sind aber 2-3 Sitzplätze im Teich für ein erfrischendes Bad.
Wen der Teich eingefahren ist und funktioniert werden noch 3-5 kois einziehen.
Der Filtergraben wo die meisten Pflanzen wachsen,kann von allen möglichen Getier
bewohnt werden ohne von fischen gefressen zu werden mal sehen wer da alles so vorbei kommt.
Am wichtigsten ist mir aber das er gut anzusehen.


----------



## Melo (22. März 2010)

*AW: Teichbau 2010*

Wasser und Strom verlegt
Filtergraben ausgehoben
[/ATTACH]

MfG Juliane


----------



## axel (22. März 2010)

*AW: Teichbau 2010*

Hallo Juliane 

Da habt Ihr ja schon schön geschafft  
Na da bin ich mal gespannt wie der Filtergraben entsteht . Ich kenn so etwas ja noch nicht . 
Wisst Ihr schon was für Filtertechnik zum Einsatz kommen soll außer dem Filtergraben .

lg
axel


----------



## Melo (22. März 2010)

*AW: Teichbau 2010*

Hallo Axel
Eventuell noch ein Durchlauffilter ansonsten keine weitere Technik geplant.
lg Juliane


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2010)

*AW: Teichbau 2010*

Servus Juliane

Herzlich Willkommen

Wenn ich zwischen den Zeilen so lese ... von Technik seid Ihr net so Fan`s 

Würde mich dann vom Gedanken Koi zu halten verabschieden ...

Dein/Euer Teich ist für Koi-Haltung einfach nicht passend gebaut ...

Nix für ungut ... wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß beim bauen und bitte weiter dokumentieren, vorallem Bilder ....


----------



## mic_chief (23. März 2010)

*AW: Teichbau 2010*

Hallo Juliane.

Ich habe auch nach und mit naturagard gebaut. Kannst in meiner Teichbaudoku nachschauen. Ich weis leider nicht wie ich einen link hierhin stellen kann, aber ist in meinem Profil unter Themen zu finden. (@ axel da kannst du auch einen Filtergraben sehen )

Wichtig finde ich, das die 1. Pflanzstufe nicht zu tief wird. Max. 10 cm Wassertiefe. Kann auch mal weniger sein. In dieser Tiefe wachsen die meisten blühenden Wasserpflanzen. 

Der Uferwall zwischen Filtergraben und Teich sollte auch schön breit sein mind. 20 cm, damit du ausreichend breite Trittsteine draufbringen kannst und auch dann mal vernünftig drauf stehen kannst.

Ansonsten wünsche ich dir viel Spass beim bauen.


----------



## axel (23. März 2010)

*AW: Teichbau 2010*

Hallo Michael 

Hab die Fotos vom Filtergraben  gefunden .
Hier der Link für Juliane 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20808

lg
axel


----------



## Melo (23. März 2010)

*AW: Teichbau 2010*

Hallo Helmut
Kois sind noch ein Wunsch denken sollen auch nur rein wen Wasserwerte ok sind
Dachte mir bei ca 25000 Liter fühlen sich 3-5 kois auch ohne Grosse Technik wohl.
Wen nicht kommen gar keine Fischis rein.

Hallo Michael
Super Doko und ein sehr schöner Teich
Der Uferwall wird sehr schmal Ufergraben so 20-50 cm je nachdem wie viel Folie übrig
bleibt der Wall zwischen Filtergraben und Teich soll begehbar werden

lg Juliane

ps. werden noch bis Freitag Grasnarbe entfernen


----------



## Melo (28. März 2010)

*AW: Teichbau 2010*

Guten Tag

Nun habe ich ordentlichen Muskelkater 
Grasnarbe entfernt
Höhen ausgemessen
Bagger war da
Terrassen eingebaut

         

Heute geht es weiter Uferwall bauen
lg Juliane

ps. sry. schreiben ist nicht meine stärke


----------



## axel (28. März 2010)

*AW: Teichbau 2010*

Guten Morgen Juliane

Das nimmt ja schon richtig Formen an  Habt Ihr schon Pläne was Ihr mit dem Erdaushub macht ?
Bachlauf , Hochbeet, Wasserfall oder last Ihr die Erde abfahren ?

lg
axel


----------



## Melo (31. März 2010)

*AW: Teichbau 2010*

Guten Morgen Axel

Mutterboden verteilen wir im Garten den Rest fahren wir nach und nach zu einen Freund
Vlies ist verlegt jetzt ist Baupause bis nach Ostern

   

lg Juliane


----------



## Skopp1 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Teichbau 2010*

Hallo Juliane,

Unseren Teich haben wir auch mit NG gebaut, hat alles super geklappt. Wir wollen uns dieses Jahr auch 3 oder 4 Kois zulegen und möchten soweit möglich auf zusätzliche Filter (außer Filterteich) verzichten. Unser Filterteich ist nur durch ein Rohr mit dem Fischteich verbunden, was den Vorteil hat, daß man sowohl einen Naturteich mit Molchen, __ Kröten, etc. besitzt und einen Fischteich. Ich habe auch noch keinen Molch im Fischteich gesehen, die haben sich alle im Filterteich angesiedelt, genauso wie die Kröte. 
Ich wünsche Euch noch viel spaß beim Bau.

schöne Grüße Sanne


----------



## chris24 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Teichbau 2010*

Hallo ich bin momentan dabei meinen Teich umzubauen und Tiefer zu machen.

Habe an einer seite eine Steilwand und da wollt ich gern eine Trockenwand hochziehen, also im Teich auf die Folie.
Was muss ich beachten das die Folie nicht kaputt geht durch das gewicht, reicht es wenn ich da Spielsand drunter mache oder?

Danke im vorraus für tipps und anregungen


----------



## Melo (31. März 2010)

*AW: Teichbau 2010*

Hallo
Würde auf jeden Fall ein gutes Vlies runter legen 
lg Juliane


----------



## chris24 (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau 2010*

Hab mir das so gedacht das ich Folie reste die ich noch hab in mehreren lagen unter die steine lege und die erste reihe steine in Sand lege.

Ich lege das vlies eh in zwei lagen unter die folie


----------



## Melo (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau 2010*

Hallo
Letzte Woche Mittwoch kam die Folie wurde auch gleich verlegt mit 4 Personen 
war es in 10 min erledigt 
Habe den noch ein paar Falten gelegt und ein Stück Folie in den Damm verklebt
Am do. und fr. den Damm zwischen Filtergraben und Teich zugemauert Kästen für Pumpe und Ansaugstellen eingebaut
Heute zum Teil Verbundmatten und Ufermatten verlegt
     



Wen das Wetter mitspielt geht es morgen weiter
lg Juliane


----------



## Majaberlin (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau 2010*

Das sieht ja schon toll aus!
Was ist den der Unterschied zwischen Verbundmatten und Ufermatten?


----------



## Melo (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau 2010*

Hallo Maja

Die Verbundmatten werden mit Mörtel eingeschlemmt zum Schutz von z.b. von Hundekrallen
Ufermatten bleiben so dort können sich kleine Pflanzen dran festhalten
lg Juliane


----------



## Majaberlin (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau 2010*



Danke Juliane!
Also unsere Hunde dürfen nicht in den Teich, sie haben ihren eigenen Pool .


----------



## Melo (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau 2010*

Deine Hunde haben es ja gut bei meinem würde das Becken nicht lange halten und aus ist der Badespaß 

Gerade fertig geworden mit Matten verlegen nun können die Terrassen Vermörtelt werden.
   

lg Juliane


----------



## Majaberlin (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau 2010*

Das sieht ja vielversprechend aus, da bin ich ja auf das Endergebnis mächtig gespannt!


----------



## wateryucca (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau 2010*

Hallo Juliane!
Ich habe schon seit September mein Baggerloch und kann mich ganz einfach nicht entscheiden welche Art von Teichbau wohl besser ist- Ich bin jetzt auch schon eher auf NG mit Verbundmatte + Mörtel-
Doch möchte ich den ganzen Teich wenn vermörteln.
Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass der Mörtel hart bleibt und nicht abbröckelt- vor allem wenn meine kids da rein und raus gehen. Außerdem habe ich zei Steilwände...

Ich bin so neugierig auf deine Berichte.

Karen


----------



## Melo (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau 2010*

Dank 2 fleißiger Helfer haben wir die Vermörtelung am 1 Tag geschafft
wegen der kalten feuchten Witterung brauchte der Mauermörtel 3 Tage zum Hart werden
war fix und fertig hab schon den ganzen Dreck in den Teich bröckeln sehen aber nein alles ist gut und super fest
Hallo Karen 
Durch die Fasern auf der Matte und den ein schlemmen 1 Schicht sehr Dünn hält das ganze auch wen mal etwas reisen sollte bekommt man es von der Matte nicht mehr ab 
     

lg Juliane


----------



## Melo (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau 2010*

Gestern hat mein Lebensgefährte  die Steine für die Ufergrabenbegrenzung gesetzt
     
Am Sonntag heißt es denn Wasser Marsch
Es kommt Brunnenwasser rein haben extra eine Wasseruhr gekauft 
ph:7,0
Kh:15
Gh:40
Nitrat:0
Nitrit:0

lg Juliane


----------



## idefix--211 (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau 2010*

Hallo Juliane,

das sieht doch schon sehr gut aus  Da freut man sich schon darauf, das mit Wasser zu sehen.

Ich persönlich hätte ja den Ufergraben breiter gemacht bzw. auch unterschiedlich breit, um das Ufer etwas aufzulockern. Aber wenn die Steine nun schon liegen... ist ja auch Geschmackssache.

Das Brunnenwasser ist ganz schön hart, habt wohl Kalkboden? Aber im Laufe der Zeit wird sich das wohl durch Regenwasser verdünnen. Hauptsache ist, dass kein Nitrat/Nitrit drin ist.

Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------



## Melo (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau 2010*

Wasser ist drinnen 26.000 Liter leider hat sich die Mörtelfarbe beim einlassen ausgewaschen
vermute das der Mörtel auf der Verbundmatte noch nicht richtig trocken war


----------



## Melo (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau 2010*

2 Tage über Vlies 900 gefiltert 
jetzt ist es schön klar das Wasser 
   
mache morgen noch ein Foto mit sauberen wasser
Pflanzen kommen nächste Woche
lg Juliane


----------



## Melo (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau 2010*

noch 2 Bilder von heute morgen
   
lg Juliane


----------



## axel (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau 2010*

Hallo Juliane

Das geht ja fix voran bei Euch und sieht toll aus . 
Bin schon gespannt wie es aussieht wenn es bepflanzt ist .

lg
axel


----------



## Melo (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau 2010*

Danke Axel habe mir extra Urlaub genommen ohne die Hilfe von meinem Freund der den Teichbau nur Geduldet hat wäre ich lange nicht so weit
Nun möchte der Gemüse Acker umgegraben und eingesäht werden 
Bis ende nächster Woche habe ich noch frei den geht der Alltag wieder los
lg Juliane


----------



## Melo (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichbau 2010*

Teichbau fertig 
Pflanzen müssen noch wachsen da heißt das Zauberwort wohl Geduld

Anhang anzeigen 62618 Anhang anzeigen 62619 Anhang anzeigen 62620 Anhang anzeigen 62621 Anhang anzeigen 62622
   

lg Juliane


----------



## mic_chief (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichbau 2010*

Hallo Juliane,

ruhig Blut mit den Pflanzen, die kommen und werden auch schön. Und du wirst dich wundern wie schnell sie wachsen werden.


----------



## Melo (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichbau 2010*

Da zur Zeit nichts mehr am Teich zu tun ist außer __ Enten zu vertreiben habe ich mir auch eine Schwimminsel gebaut
Vielen Dank an euch für diese schöne Idee
         
__ Brunnenkresse und kleine Blümchen sind ausgesät
lg Juliane


----------

